# [Fri 13th Nov 2015] Revolution Disco Beat Down Capitalism! (Birmingham)



## Blagsta (Sep 25, 2015)

Re-scheduled from 19th September.  Revolution Disco bringing you the best in rebel music, reggae, punk, hip hop and more.

£3 on door, all proceeds to Greece Solidarity Campaign

Revolution Disco Beat Down Capitalism! | Facebook

Greece Solidarity Campaign | Medical Aid for Greece


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2015)




----------

